# Vapers do your part!!!!!



## VapeSnow (28/10/15)



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DoubleD (28/10/15)

Yip, hectic stuff....I'm wishing its only a scare 



Here's some more info posted by Alex
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fda-regulations-mega-thread-reddit.t16239/#post-284826


----------



## hands (28/10/15)

make sure to sound educated


----------



## kev mac (28/10/15)

VapeSnow said:


>



This is huge for vaprers everywhere,we must do all it takes to preserve our rights.I've contacted all my reps and the White House,I can't believe how the public is being led down the primrose path with misinformation and bold faced lies by big tobacco,pharm.and charities fighting for the almighty $$ under the false pretense of looking out for our kids health and welfare

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------

